# Green terror eggs hatched! Now what?



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

The green terror eggs hatched and now I have probably around 50 fry that are swimming around. The green terror pair and fry are in a tank of their own. Just wondering if I can raise the fry in there with the parents or if I would have to separate them. I guess I have to separate them because they would not get enough food? Thanks


----------

